

Interaction Design Documentary - kirillzubovsky
http://joegebbia.com/joegebbia/2013/1/15/interaction-design-documentary

======
kirillzubovsky
Definitely worth watching, not so much to understand, but to remind yourself
on the state of interaction design and the bright future and the opportunities
that will come with it.

